# Decoy setups



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I have about 50 dekes and this is the first year i'm able to hunt by myself since i have my drivers license now. I have about 1 doz shells and 40 norhtwinds and I am wondering how i should set up my spread. I have been out 3 times this year and have got 6. I must be doing it somewhat right because I have had a few flocks set into my dekes but i am wondering if anyone has any good pictures or diagrams of a good spread for early/ regular season with only about 4-5 doz decoys. :beer:


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

The best advice I can give is to forget the "magic spreads" and stick to good old ol hard work to determin your spread. SCOUTING determines the set up. Look at what the geese in your area are doing and match them and you wil be just fine. Things change quickly and sometimes your spread has too as well so do not be afrais to change things up if geese are not working like you want them to.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

set up the way the geese were when you saw them.


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree that you need to do your home work and watch geese. However, I think it isn't important that you set up your decoys so that the geese will center you, not just land where ever they want to. That way when you shoot they will always be right infront of you offering you the best shot. I could never really find a pattern that I really liked until I watched Full Moon Fever, a Final Approach Video. They use a great pattern in the video. They set up the decoys in a sort of butterfly shape with several family groups of decoys out front. I wish I could draw you a picture to better demonstrate, you will have to watch the video. If nothing else it's an awesome video.


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

That was supposed to be it is important to set your decoys so the geese will center you.


----------

